# Nicknames for the puppers?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, we are all guilty of it, right? (or am I just totally nuts?) What little nicknames have you given your dogs? Mine have a whole list- some that make sense, and some that we don't even really know for sure where they came from.


*CHAMP*
Champer
Champie
Big Guy
Champster

*GRISSOM*
Griss
Grissers
Grissie
Fluff butt
Bug
Bugger
Bugsie
Brat
Griss monster
Teddy bear
Legs
Mongrel
Stinker

*
ANNIE*
Annie Banannie
Annie Bear
Nanners
Nannie
Monkey
Smushy Face
Baby Doll
Sweetheart
Mama's girl


Haha, okay so actually typing them out made me feel like an idiot.:biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> So, we are all guilty of it, right? (or am I just totally nuts?) What little nicknames have you given your dogs? Mine have a whole list- some that make sense, and some that we don't even really know for sure where they came from.
> 
> 
> *CHAMP*
> ...


I have a lot of weird names for Aspen. Most of them I don't know how I came up with...so, here goes...

big puppy
big pupparoo
big puppers
big cat (he acts a lot like a cat)
big boy
mister
big butt
pooh (like winnie the pooh)
fishhead
weanie
stinky paws
stinky butt
little baby
handsome
pretty boy

:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey:

B
Miss B
Beanie
Bally B
Sister Dane
Mama Dane(from when she had puppies)
Mama Sister
Honey Dane

Emmy:

Em
Emma
Poodle
Shortbus
Doodle


Akasha:

AH-KA-SHA!
Shmurf (this and the 3 cuz she makes noises that sound like "murf" and we call it murphing LOL)
Shmurfy
Murhpy
Murfer
Little puppy
Sh*thead

Shiloh:
Monkey? (have to add in the ? cuz you say it like a question)
Mouth breather
Itchy

The Kitah:

Has no nicknames because she is almighty! Except for "Demon Spawn" and a few others that are not so nice or appropriate for the boards here


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Milo:
Puppy Love
Lover puppy
Oodle
Doodle
Stroodle
Caboodle
Noodle
Oodles of noodley stroodley doodle caboodles (yeah, I go there hehe)
Any other word ending in "oodle" whether it's a real word or not

Pennywise:
Penny
Beautiful
Most gorgeous dog in the world
Softdog (she is super soft)
Sausage dog (leftover from when she was overweight and had a fat body like a sausage)
Stinker (she loves to fart right in front of you and then walk away)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Lucky (M) the 10 and 1/2 year old Beagle~

Luckster
Unlucky (when hes into somehting or done somehting haha)
Little Cutie
McBone~my kids call him this why I dont know haha
Luckeroooooo
The Luckster

Sandi (F) the 7 year old yello Lab~

Sanderson~ again the kids
Ms. Sandistar
SandraDee
Smiler~yes she has the lab smile
Starsandra
Santa

Roxi (F) the 4 and 1/2 year old choclate Lab~

Rockstar~The kids!
Rockster
Rocky
Rockey
Roxisweetie
RockandRoll

Gordon (M) the 2 year old ori-pei 1/2 pug 1/2 shar pei

Gordster
Gordeeon
Gor
JeffGordonJr.
Gordy
GOR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~don

but all the dogs get called cutie or sweetie and yep all the dogs also get to be called by each others names! They look at me strange as I go through the list Lucky Sandi Roxi Gordon as I am staring at one dog then I say gee you know who you are do you need to go outside? UGH! Chalk that up to memory loss! And yes I have done that with my five kids but NO I have never ever called any of my kids the dogs named Thankyou God!:biggrin:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Jemma:

Jem
Jemma Jam
Emma J
Zym Zym
Dum Dum
Blemish
Jeepers
Creeper
Bleeper

---don't ask how she got those last few names. I'm not too sure myself----


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Jemma:
> 
> Jem
> Jemma Jam *<--- I think I came up with this one! :biggrin:*
> ...


Blemish? Creeper? Bleeper? What?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

:biggrin:

Those are cute, its funny how certain nicknames just come to you based on a quirky thing a dog does. I used to call Uno wiggle butt, I also call him Little Brother (like from the movie Hidalgo), as well as Unz (pron. Oonz or Oonzy), Munchkin.. 
Thosre are just few that come to mind.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Tobi:

Tobs
SARUTOBI!
Dude
Wee-wiggle
Gator (this is his alter-ego)
Mongrel

Sparkle:

Sparky
Sparks
Sparkle-doo
Sparkles
Spark
Doodle
Doodly-doo
Wiggles
Wiggly-girl

Tinkerbelle:

Tink
Tinkles
Dumb-butt
Loopty

There are more... I'll add as I think of them.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Just to throw one of my favorite nicknames out there, my friend has a dog named Dobie and she calls him Dobie Wan Kanobi (like from Star Wars). I love it!


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Blemish? Creeper? Bleeper? What?


hahah yeah weird I know. But it fits her...she is a duh duh duh sometimes :tongue:

and you did give her the nickname Jemma Jam!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I guess I should note theat Ania's name is pernounced like Anya. My husband is from Poland, and we wanted a Polish name for our dog. Unfortunately, most people think it's pernounced "a-NI-a" based on the spelling. It is important to know the pernounciation of her name because we just use a bunch of rhyming words as nicknames :biggrin:. Here goes:

Ponya
Monya
Fronya
Anster 
Ponster
Monster
Ponster Monster
Ania Ponya
Anee Ponee
Ponny Pon
Ania Ponya Monya Fronya Cronya Zonya Donya etc. (Yeah Rann, I go there too!)

Richelle


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Gunther = Gun, Gunnie, Gunthie, GuntherBoy, Pupster, Poopster

Savannah = Chunks, Chubs, Baby, Pupsie, Poopsie


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Ania Ponya Monya Fronya Cronya Zonya Donya etc. (Yeah Rann, I go there too!)


Yay! Man, I would never think of pronouncing "Ania" as "a-NI-a" that's just stupid!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy - Chelsy Ming the Merciless Master of the Purple Death (my husband wanted that on her AKC registration but it didn't fit so she is just Chelsy Ming on the papers. He's a Flash Gordon fan)
Rat - what my son calls her
Ming-a-ling

Rocky - Rocky Roo
Rockafeller
Boo Bear - all of our chows have been called Boo
Rock Monster
Rockola Cafe
Rocket J. Squirrel
Rocky the flying Squirrel
Rocket Man

I guess Chelsy is shortchanged on the nicknames but she grew up when I had 7 animals and two toddlers in the house and I guess I had enough trouble just remembering what to call everyone with their real names. Rocky is our 'caboose' child now that our boys are grown so he is the spoiled rotten pup. Although I still get mixed up sometimes and call him by my youngest son's name! Guess I need to add ginko to the supplement list of stuff I need to take!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> Chelsy - Chelsy Ming the Merciless Master of the Purple Death (my husband wanted that on her AKC registration but it didn't fit so she is just Chelsy Ming on the papers. He's a Flash Gordon fan)
> Rat - what my son calls her
> Ming-a-ling


HAHA!! When I used to work at the Petshotel, we had this Lhasa mix whose name was Mr. Ling!!


----------

